# Second split



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Who's planning on braving the cold and more than likely frozen water on Saturday? Found a spot holding a few hundred mallards. Hope they stick around and keep doing what they've been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I hope to be out....gotta figure where though


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Getting to old to deal w/cold temps. Ready to get back to Stuttgart where I can feel my feet after I hunt!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Was a good opener on the lake. Sure has changed the migration. I am going saturday. Chasing geese then mallards


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Seems tough to find a cut field out my way. Lots of corn still standing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm not going unless I find something worth going out for. Good luck to everybody getting out.


----------

